# McAfee Msconfig.sys?



## Gavin (Nov 10, 2004)

I have just installed Mcafee internet security suite, when i tryed logging on to battlefield 2 i got an error message. I quit the game and i had a blue screen with an error message, something to do with Msconfig.sys. 

Does anybody know what this is all about? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

Uninstall and see if you get the same error ( mcafee installs zillion components and uninstalls just a few but worth to try uninstalling... )

Then run msconfig and take out the bf2 entries if there are any.


If there is a corruption with msconfig run *sfc /scannow* to let windows check for the health of the system files.


----------

